# What is "Memory Controller Load" Measuring?



## HTWingNut (Apr 23, 2014)

What is meant by the "memory controller load" in the sensors? In doing some testing, as I lower the vRAM speeds, the memory controller load goes up, as I increase vRAM speed, it goes down, but it never reaches 100% no matter what I do. Just curious what this actually means and what it's measuring?

Thanks.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2014)

HTWingNut said:


> What is meant by the "memory controller load" in the sensors? In doing some testing, as I lower the vRAM speeds, the memory controller load goes up, as I increase vRAM speed, it goes down, but it never reaches 100% no matter what I do. Just curious what this actually means and what it's measuring?
> 
> Thanks.



It's similar to CPU utilization, it measures how much of your total memory bandwidth is being used. So if you increase memory speed and don't touch the core clock, you have more bandwidth and the IMC doesn't have to do as much relative to that maximum amount of "work" it can do. The opposite happens if you decrease memory speeds because there is less bandwidth to be had. I would imagine that higher load might impact latency, but maybe not until you actually get *really* close to 100% like 85-90% or higher.


----------

